
Huawei Targets Apple Trade Secrets - jmsflknr
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/18/huaweis-efforts-to-steal-apple/
======
altmind
>The Huawei engineer attended the supplier meeting with four Huawei
researchers in tow. The Huawei team spent the next hour and a half pressing
the supplier for details about the Apple Watch, the executive said.

the bar for trade secrets theft is pretty low these days

~~~
mcphage
That seems like the IP equivalent of casing the joint, and being stopped by a
security guard.

------
client4
Sounds like Microsoft in the 90's
[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=A_Rich_Neighbor_...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=A_Rich_Neighbor_Named_Xerox.txt)

------
client4
Is it just me or does there seem to be a mainstream media narrative trying to
stoke the fires of nationalism against China with Huawei being the current
lightning rod?

~~~
nkingsy
Lately noticing 3 big agendas being pushed in a more obviously biased way than
I've ever seen before:

1\. Look at how evil the tech majors are.

2\. Save American institutions from Trump (worst offender was the lockstep
outcry about troop withdrawals).

3\. Look at how evil China is.

------
doanguyen
The very same pattern happened to Spain < Netherland < France < British < USA.
The government (King) in capitalist countries from the West tried to be
protective and then lost investment trust.

~~~
skygazer
Are your angle brackets meant to have directional or comparative meaning, or
are they just delimiters?

~~~
doanguyen
Not sure I understand the downvotes.

Yes, they follow the chronological order.

